# Bethak - The Desi Lounge > Love & Relationships >  What does your kissing style say about you?

## Endurer

If a picture can say a thousand words, a kiss can send a million messages-from polite to passionate, invitational to dismissive, marking discovery to signaling finality. To complicate matters, many cultures have customary kissing etiquettes.

The French peck twice in greeting, once on each side of the face, the greedy Dutch opt for three; Californians touch cheeks and murmur "mwouah mwouah" into the recipient's ear. There's also the blown kiss, the air kiss, or the stolen kiss, and you can kiss and tell, kiss my grits, or kiss and make up. Even as children we learned the power of the peck: a serendipitous smooch could wake a Sleeping Beauty or morph a toad into a handsome prince. And then, there's the romantic kiss: such pleasure... such pressure. It can seal the deal or cut short the night, but keeping a few tidbits in mind when you lean in for the lip lock will ensure more of the former kiss bliss.

*Prelude to a Kiss*
Preparations for any kiss, although not always possible, are highly recommended. If you're out and about and don't have access to the necessary supplies-chapstick, toothpaste, mouthwash, razor for stubble-do your best to find yourself a sprig of parsley or mint, or a wad of gum. Ladies who Lipstick should consider lightening their layers; bearded boys best check for the remains of the day. What your lip lock lacks in good taste must be made up for in performance. 

*First Kiss*
There's a lot of pressure surrounding the first kiss. Many treat the first smooch as a two-fold experiment: the mechanical test (a good kisser equals a good lover) and the chemistry test (sparks fly or fizzle). Most would agree that a first peck should be gentle, momentary, tentative. So rather than thinking of it as a prelude to more passionate practices, this first kiss should be experienced in and of itself. Most people kiss the way they want to be kissed-hard or soft, slow or fast, dry or juicy, exploratory or subdued-so follow their lead if you're looking for guidance.

*Kiss of Life*
Kissing not only feels good on your lips and in your nether regions, smooching is actually beneficial to your health. As two tongues touch, nerve endings fire off messages to other parts of your body: various muscles clench, your lungs start to work harder and your lips swell (who needs Botox?), to name but a few. As your heart rate increases, your veins dilate and all that rushing blood can make you feel hot and sweaty. A French kiss requires the use of more than 30 facial muscles (bonjour!), toning your jaw and cheek, which in turn reduces the likelihood of sagging chops. A good make-out session burns about half the calories of jogging and makes your mouth water, which helps flush out plaque and prevent cavities. And, kissing is good for your soul, too. Physical touch boosts certain hormone levels in your body, which can create that warm, fuzzy, feels-good-all-over sensation. Nurturing, bonding and loving, the therapeutic power of a kiss may have started the first time your mom kissed a boo-boo on your elbow.

*Kiss of Death*
Like the kiss from a Mafioso, a poorly executed kiss can also lead to dating death. To avoid getting the kiss off, remember these necking no-no's. Never lunge at your date or approach with a gaping mouth or sticky-outtie tongue. Nor is it a good idea to start things off with your jackhammer move or to aim immediately for their tonsils - gentle exploring is certainly called for, but pace and timing are critical. Finally, try and keep your saliva in check to avoid that slobbering dog look afterward.

*Kiss My...*
It's true that other parts of our body may be 100 times less sensitive than our lips, but that doesn't mean they should go ignored. Erogenous zones differ in everyone, so it's important to read your date's body language when mapping out your first kissing trail. Do they knee-jerk when you kiss their neck, move their body toward you when you go for the earlobes? What sounds are they making-are they moaning gently or squealing from feeling ticklish? Are they breathing quickly or slowly? Are they snoring? Watch and listen and proceed accordingly.

Once you've mastered the kiss, you may find that you want to be smooching all the time. Fear not, my pretties. This is normal. As the ancient Chinese proverb goes, "Kissing is like drinking salted water: you drink and your thirst increases." Pucker up!

----------


## NInA

oalaaaaaaaaaa..... :1cool; 

ps: nobody dared 2 reply :duno; ?!?! hehe J/K

----------


## manni9

Nice topic,
But mujhe essay topics say ab der lagta hea  :Big Grin:

----------


## Endurer

darr kiun lagta hai manni?

thankoo nina :wink:

----------


## manni9

no Comments :P

----------


## Endurer

come on mann.

----------


## manni9

n how are you?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Endurer

well i'm fine, about the kiss, well its quite a natural gesture, everybody does that, blushing on it makes no sense :P

----------


## manni9

but you know that i am a "Sharmilla" Person  :Big Grin:

----------


## Endurer

yeah lol i can see  :Big Grin:

----------


## manni9

lol lol

----------


## Endurer

so here's one hot deal.. i'm leaving a kiss here, catch it if you can :wink:

muaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah

----------


## manni9

for whom?
 :Big Grin:

----------


## Endurer

not for you lol, i aint a gay  :Big Grin: 

for 'The One' :wink:

----------


## manni9

hahahahahaha

lol lol OMG!!!

Poor She :P

----------


## Endurer

:rolling;

----------


## NInA

lolz at u guys

----------


## Endurer

what makes you laugh ^o) that even loud ^o) [ :P ]

----------


## NInA

lol, why to tell u? :P

----------


## Endurer

for the sake of your dream prince, the mars-lander. :P  :Big Grin:

----------


## NInA

lol, he is yet to born, so IM COOL! :P u don't worry about anything like this :P CheerZ ....(n LOLZ)  :Big Grin:

----------


## Endurer

oh really ^o)

----------


## NInA

Aho aho  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## elektra

> so here's one hot deal.. i'm leaving a kiss here, catch it if you can :wink:
> 
> muaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah





who is the kiss to mr????

----------


## Endurer

virtually for everyone :wink:

----------


## Ghazel

Endurer .tum neh payal ke seat kub seh sambal lee.U so sound like her :duno;

----------


## Endurer

though this is not an irrefutable, but still some questions are better left unanswered  :Smile:

----------


## Endurer

though this is not an irrefutable one, but still some questions are better left unanswered  :Smile:

----------


## Majid

:rolling;

----------


## xeon

:rolling; muhaahahahahaha

----------


## Zaheer

> Endurer .tum neh payal ke seat kub seh sambal lee.U so sound like her :duno;


:rolling;

----------


## Ghazel

@Majid.xeon.zaheer. :evil: main neh koi joke sunahee hai yahan :x 
jo iss qader laut paut ho rahey hain :frown;

----------


## xeon

:rolling;

----------


## Ghazel

:frown;

----------


## xeon

muhahahhaha control nahi ho raha  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ghazel

hanso hanso..jaan baneh gee :P

----------


## xeon

tu aap bhi tu hansain na  :Big Grin:

----------


## zeeast

ye phool bersaane ko mera bhi dill kera ha hai....coz some thing was being reaveled to me.... :Big Grin: 


but i beter stay.....wid tight locked lipssssss :mrgreen:

----------


## happy princess

:wink:

----------


## tanhai

> not for you lol, i aint a gay 
> 
> for 'The One' :wink:



oye JJ mai naam lon kiskay liye lol hahahah  :Stick Out Tongue:  hahahhaha

----------


## xeon

> Originally Posted by Endurer @ Tue Aug 16, 2005 7:36 am
> 
> not for you lol, i aint a gay 
> for 'The One' :wink:
> 
> 
> oye JJ mai naam lon kiskay liye lol hahahah  hahahhaha


sab ko pata hai Jennifer Aniston ke liye tha :P

----------


## Yumna

:duno;

----------


## tanhai

> Originally Posted by tanhai @ Tue Sep 13, 2005 1:48 pm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Endurer @ Tue Aug 16, 2005 7:36 am
> 
> ...


ab majboor na kero kay mai naam lon :P haha

----------


## Roshni

> Originally Posted by xeon @ Tue Sep 13, 2005 2:32 pm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by tanhai @ Tue Sep 13, 2005 1:48 pm
> 
> ...


majboor ho jao na yar, main majboor kar rahi hun :P

----------


## Endurer

ye kia ho raha hai yahan :@ SJ tumhien to baad mein pochon ga :x or xee bhai i like lopez more :wink:

----------


## Roshni

> i like lopez more :wink:


u do? grrrr....hadh hogai :wink: :x

----------


## Ash

had ki sab haddien paar ho gaye :@

----------


## Roshni

is baat per to main tumhare saath hun  :hug1:

----------


## Endurer

lopez kaha hai  :Frown:  jannifer k papa  :Frown:  he is no more  :Frown:  is lie make no mistake :x

----------


## tanhai

> ye kia ho raha hai yahan :@ SJ tumhien to baad mein pochon ga :x or xee bhai i like lopez more :wink:



array bad mai keun lol .... bolo tu mai abhi naam leti honnn... aaaaaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr...................h  ahhahaa :P :P :P :mrgreen:

----------


## Endurer

tanhai ji, pehle ye perh lein yahan per

----------


## tanhai

ye topic to mai phelay hi par chuki hon lol ab kya paron us mai ^o)

----------


## Roshni

> ye topic to mai phelay hi par chuki hon lol ab kya paron us mai ^o)


tanhai je...aaap bilkul ms. bongi hain sachi :P

----------


## Ash

:s

me ko b samjh nahi aye :@

----------


## tanhai

> Originally Posted by tanhai @ Wed Sep 14, 2005 11:20 am
> 
> ye topic to mai phelay hi par chuki hon lol ab kya paron us mai ^o)
> 
> 
> tanhai je...aaap bilkul ms. bongi hain sachi :P


TOBA HAI :evil:

----------


## Roshni

> Originally Posted by Roshni @ Thu Sep 15, 2005 11:55 am
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by tanhai @ Wed Sep 14, 2005 11:20 am
> 
> ...


TOBA? Toba Taik Singh, DT per kab aaya? *wondering*

----------


## xeon

yeh log is thread per kiyun time ziada spend kerte hain *wondering*

----------


## Roshni

> yeh log is thread per kiyun time ziada spend kerte hain *wondering*


main abhi aap se yehi poochne wali thi *kyun?*

----------


## Doc Pearl

kisses do say a lot about tha person..no doubt

----------


## Endurer

Lets kiss in the name of God.

----------

